# 100 pullup challenge



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

Ok i saw a video last week of a guy doing 100 pullups.

heres an example






or i think most will be like this






basically you have to time yourself doing 100 pull ups, you can have breaks inbetween but this will increase you time so keep them as short as possible.

You can adjust overhand/underhand grip and width as much as you want!

Good luck!


----------



## WRX333 (Oct 13, 2008)

Thats quite interesting South!

Im curious now of what kind of time i could do it in. lol.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

my time was about 8 minutes last time i did angie, but i've gotton a lot better at kipping since then


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

i think a video of the feat is required!

I imagine mine will be embarrassing lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2008)

about 3 weeks for me i recon lol


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

mine would be longer.....only been able to do pull ups for a month, 3/4 pulls ups at most at once


----------



## steelicarus (Jul 24, 2011)

yea crossfit!


----------



## Apollo (Nov 6, 2008)

i'll sit this one out.............leave it to the lighter guys


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

I think dropping it down to 50 with perfect form. His form is more like gymnastics.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

technique doesn't matter as long as you go all the way down and get your chin over the bar!!! if you can use a bit of swing thats fine its all about time on this one!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

i might make a video in a couple of weeks for this or whenever it comes up in my workouts next


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

those aren't pull ups, he is swinging which defeats the purpose. and grip does matter, a pull up is pams out, which increases the use of your lats.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

this is the easiest way of describing it

kipping pullups are to pullups, as the push press is to the shoulder press.

anybody who can kip will tell you it's not cheating, nor is it easier. It actually increases intensity and power output, as it can be executed more quickly than a regular pullup.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I do around 40-50 as a warm up on back days, but no in one go maybe over three sets but think a 100 would take a while....about a week


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

gerg said:


> this is the easiest way of describing it
> 
> kipping pullups are to pullups, as the push press is to the shoulder press.
> 
> anybody who can kip will tell you it's not cheating, nor is it easier. It actually increases intensity and power output, as it can be executed more quickly than a regular pullup.


here here well said.


----------

